# [medion] Problem mit USB-Erkennung



## GoLLuM (1. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem medion-Rechner. Vorweg gesagt: ich habe die Suche bemüht und bin unter anderem auf das hier gestoßen http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials24546.html&highlight=medion+usb was aber leider keine große Hilfe ist (Zumal das dort nen "relativ" alter PC ist).

Und zwar dreht es sich um folgendes: ich habe den medion-Rechner mit 2,7 Ghz. Der is ja bekanntlicherweise schon ein bissl älter. Das nette Ding hat vorne noch mal 3 USB-Steckplätze. Bis vor kurzem haben die auch alle funktioniert. Nur JETZT auf einmal funktionieren die einfach nicht mehr.

Jedes mal wenn ich da ein USB-Gerät anschließe, was normalerweise von selbst erkannt wird, findet er zwar das Gerät. Aber er gibt jedes Mal die Meldung aus, dass ein unbekanntes Gerät gefunden wurde und keine Treiber installiert werden können.

Was mich jetzt daran so wundert ist, dass das auch Geräte sind, die ich vorher schon mal anschließen könnte, ohne das es Probleme gab.

Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal sowas erlebt, oder hat irgendjemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

vielen Dank schon mal!


----------

